# ClanTT invitation to our annual internationnal meeting



## ttfanetcarott (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello everyone

Clan TT is pleased to invite you to its annual international event, which will take place in Charente and Dordogne this year.

Starting friday 19thevening, ending Sunday 21th of September, we'll be cruising this week end to discover a really nice region (and its gastronomy!!!)

You can contact me or visit us on the website of clanTT:

http://clantt.customers.artful.net/index.php


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

*For a more useful link click HERE

If, like me, your French is a little rusty, a Google translation of the above link is:*

It is with great pleasure that Oliveblaye you and I officially announce that the 19, 20 and September 21, 2008 will be the annual meeting of the clan TT! 
Departure in the Charente and it ends in the Dordogne, this choice is not annodin car not far from major roads, practice for all destinations, as well as to get to go ...

Purpose:

- To discover our beautiful region 
- Being among enthusiasts TT 
- To be able to admire the beautiful landscape and enjoy the charm of our campaigns ... 
- To have the pleasure of driving on small roads sympa 
- To be able to take advantage of the local cuisine whose reputation is more to do 
- Participate in the General Assembly's annual TT Clan

Budget:

- No fee for membership card required 
- No Obligation when the hotels or restaurants that will be offered, even though we strongly recommend you! 
- You can come alone with your microfiber and sleep in the TT if you want

Registration:

- Suffice it to manifest itself on the post in the number of people, there will be yet 2 categories, participants and stakeholders. 
- When the time comes we will give you the addresses of hotels and after booking by yourself you need to do is keep them informed and your name will appear in red confirming your reservation and registration!

You will be informed gradually as the meeting approaches, more soon 
It goes without saying that this meeting Clan is open to TT TT MK1 and the TT MK2, there may be exceptions for a few vehicles other than TT are ours only if they are former members (or current ) TT clan but not having the pleasure of riding in TT, but ALL vehicle other than TT will be placed at the rear of the meeting so as not to disturb the pictures files TT

The list of participants is open!

*There is a lot of interest from the UK to attend the ClanTT event this year. Hotel space is limited, so if you are interested, you need to book the hotels now!*

Dave


----------



## ttfanetcarott (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the traduction :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bon Soir tt-fan,
Je peux assister Ã cette rÃ©union


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

Hello Daniella,

We will be very happy to host you in France and specially in this beautiful region of France.  
The convoy has not yet defined but we will integrate you with great pleasure.

PS : think about hotel :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MerlinClanTT said:


> Hello Daniella,
> 
> We will be very happy to host you in France and specially in this beautiful region of France.
> The convoy has not yet defined but we will integrate you with great pleasure.
> ...


Good evening Olivier,

yes, I believe the Dordogne is marvelously beautiful. 
I am currently trying to persuade a friend to join me 

Please post hotels on here nearer the time 8)


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

Good evening Daniella,

:!: For the moment TTfan (co-organiser post only one hotel, so, to be continued...)

It's for Friday, September 19

Hotel Marjolaine 
Les Glamots
16440 Roullet
Tel: +33 5 45 66 46 46
http://fr.federal-hotel.com/pop-carte-g ... ?hid=9226'

Room rates:
-- Room with double bed .......... 35 euros
-- 2 small room with beds .......... 44 euros
-- Room with double bed + 2 single beds ........... 53 euros

and 2.50 euros for the garage (limited seating)

Think about it clear that you are part of the Clan TT :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MerlinClanTT said:


> Good evening Daniella,
> 
> :!: For the moment TTfan (co-organiser post only one hotel, so, to be continued...)
> 
> ...


Thank you Olivier :-* 
I do feel part of ClanTT since some years: you are all wonderful, friendly people  
I will check out the hotel. Where are you staying on Saturday night? Will it be the same hotel?


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

Thank's Daniella I returned the compliment 


For the moment I haven't got the program of the each day and which hotel for saturday night.
I send a message to TTfan and when they have more information he will write on your forum.

Anyway, I will not fail to come and see on your forum :wink:


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

From co-organiser : oliveblaye33
*
"Well, in order to reply to the (legitimate) ask, and particulary to the interrogations of our English friends that would give us the honor to participate in our general assembly 2008, We will furnish the program of the day on Saturday, address included!

Thank you for well to want to announce us fastest possible your participation, the time works against us, We must have reservations maximum for the beginning of the month of June!"*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It would appear that we are going to France this weekend anyhow 8) Would be rude not to pop in.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> It would appear that we are going to France this weekend anyhow 8) Would be rude not to pop in.


 [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

Great !


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

It would appear that at least three renegades from the Alpine TTour will be joining you in the Dordogne in September 8) 

We are working on the ferry routes and costs. Once that is established I'll set up cruise so that all of us from the UK can travel down together and arrive as a posse... :roll:

Dave


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Dave,

I think I'd be interested in being another renegade form the Alpine TTour for this, so maybe four of 'em now.

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

TThriller said:


> It would appear that at least three renegades from the Alpine TTour will be joining you in the Dordogne in September 8)
> 
> We are working on the ferry routes and costs. Once that is established I'll set up cruise so that all of us from the UK can travel down together and arrive as a posse... :roll:
> 
> Dave


I'm one of them


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like a good crowd is going 8)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

04DTT said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > It would appear that at least three renegades from the Alpine TTour will be joining you in the Dordogne in September 8)
> ...


As long as there are stickers, I'll come too!


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Brian & Kevin, excellent news that you are interested 

So far we have 
1. Dave TThriller
2. Declan 04DTT
3. James blackers

At present we have reserved 3 rooms for Friday & Saturday.

Olivier of the clanTT has just pmd and he says he can reserve more rooms for us once we have numbers.

I have put the details below, google translate away!!
They have their priorities right the menu is already arranged including the desert special de clanTT 

*PROGRAMME (celui-ci sera rÃ©guliÃ¨rement mis a jour)

Vendredi 19 septembre

- Accueil des premier participants du meeting
- ArrivÃ©e Ã l'hÃ´tel Marjolaine
- 20h30: repas au restaurant L'Olivette

Samedi 20 septembre

- 8h30: Rendez-vous au parking du DÃ©cathlon de La Couronne (16)
- 9h00: DÃ©part Officiel du meeting
- 9h30: Visite de la Distillerie des Moisans Ã Sireuil (16)
- 10h30: DÃ©part du convoi direction la Dordogne

L'HEBERGEMENT

Vendredi 19 septembre

HÃ´tel Marjolaine
Les Glamots
16440 ROULLET 
Tel: 05 45 66 46 46

Tarifs des chambres:
- chambre avec grand lit..........35 euros
- chambre avec 2 petits lits..........44 euros
- chambre avec grand lit + 2 petits lits...........53 euros

et 2,50 euros pour le garage (places limitÃ©es)

Samedi 20 Septembre

Auberge du Peche Lune
24620 Tursac
http://www.peche-lune.com/

-50,00 â‚¬ par adulte en chambre double en demi-pension (menu Tradition hors boisson).

-SupplÃ©ment single : 18,00 â‚¬

-Taxe de sÃ©jour : 0,80 â‚¬ par personne et par jour

Pensez Ã prÃ©ciser que vous faites partie du Clan TT !!!

RESTAURATION

Vendredi 19 septembre

Restaurant L'Olivette
Les Glamots
16440 ROULLET

Choix du menu:

A: Salade Olivette ( salade, magret et saumon fumÃ©, gÃ©siers confits, chÃ¨vre chaud )
ou
B: Croustillant de coppa et sa mousse de chÃ¨vre Ã la ciboulette

C: PavÃ© de bÅ"uf grillÃ© sauce Pineau et sa garniture
ou
D: PavÃ© de saumon grillÃ© et sa crÃ¨me Ã lâ€™oseille

Dessert spÃ©cial Clan TT

Prix : 22 euros comprenant Ã©galement apÃ©ritif, Â½ bouteille par personne et cafÃ©

Samedi 20 septembre midi

Ferme Auberge de Faye
route de PÃ©rigueux
"FAYE"
24310 BRANTÃ"ME

E: Bloc de foie gras mi-cuit, pÃ¢tÃ© de foie gras
ou
F: Salade de gÃ©siers et cÅ"urs de canard confits

G: Magret
Ou	avec ses lÃ©gumes de saison
H: Confit

Fromage de chÃ¨vre frais

Dessert maison

Prix : 20 euros comprenant vin et cafÃ©

[smiley=cheers.gif]*


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> As long as there are stickers, I'll come too!


Absolutely! Where's Stevie!!????



blackers said:


> So far we have
> 1. Dave TThriller
> 2. Declan 04DTT
> 3. James blackers


Looks like the Alpine TTour Renegades will be raiding France in force!!! 8) :lol: God help them :roll:

Update then?

1. Dave TThriller
2. Declan 04DTT
3. James blackers
4. Brian VicTT
5. Kev kevtoTTy

No backing out now Kev :lol:

Dave


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > TThriller said:
> ...


You know you want to :!:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TThriller said:


> Update then?
> 
> 1. Dave TThriller
> 2. Declan 04DTT
> ...


No question mark necessary for me. Je va au France.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

VicTT said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > Update then?
> ...


Make that 6 renegade TTourists as I am up for this one also. Be good to actually go on a tour with my TT. I do have one honest!  Ask Dave, he's seen it. :wink:

So, is everyone booking hotels now? I noticed the post saying you had reserved rooms. I guess with this much interest it will be full pretty soon.

Sean.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

very jealous!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

just join us Pete, then you wont be!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Well done Sean! Good man! 8)

Yes, I can confirm that I have seen Sean in a blue V6 TT Coupe. What I can't be certain of is that he hadn't hired it :lol: :lol:

Update of the list of Alpine TTour Renegades that will be raiding France:

1. Dave - TThriller 
2. Declan - 04DTT 
3. James - blackers 
4. Brian - VicTT 
5. Kev - kevtoTTy 
6. Sean - V6 SRS

Any more Alpine TTour Renegades going to join the posse!

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We will be going but I have a boat allergy so need to travel by the tunnel


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> We will be going but I have a boat allergy so need to travel by the tunnel


Excellent.

Have you booked the hotel yet? It would appear that rooms are not plentiful.

Favourite for most us is a night crossing to arrive in France early Friday morning. VicTT will most likely use Plymouth - Roscof, so we plan to rendezvous in the Le Mans area, where you could join us if the timing works.

Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TThriller said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We will be going but I have a boat allergy so need to travel by the tunnel
> ...


Dave, which x-ing are you going on?
I'm thinking of goinf Friday lunch time myself?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> just join us Pete, then you wont be!


zero chance, in fact less than zero chance
that is if i want to stay married and see my children again

i can just about wing the august trip to Galway!
see you then


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Dave, which x-ing are you going on?
> I'm thinking of going Friday lunch time myself?


Portsmouth to Le Havre or Portsmouth to Caen.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TThriller said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We will be going but I have a boat allergy so need to travel by the tunnel
> ...


We could work on Le Mans to meet up


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ferry booked  Now for the hotels ,,,,,


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hotel in Calais booked for the Thursday night.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How do you book the two French hotels?


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > just join us Pete, then you wont be!
> ...


Guys/Girls, I have as much chance as a â€˜snowball in hell â€™to get on this trip! Really, really really, jealous!

Would love to join in the crew as the Alpine Tour was fantastic!.....So just go on and enjoy yourselves......

Galway will be the only opportunity for me...... have to start and build up my points again!

Damn! :?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Pete and Steve, great shame that you are not coming on the French adventure 

However excellent that we are all meeting up in Galway in August [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I can just picture us now [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I trust that you are both saving your points up for the Pyrenees Tour next May/June, more mountains and this time with bull running too!?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

blackers said:


> Hi Pete and Steve, great shame that you are not coming on the French adventure
> 
> However excellent that we are all meeting up in Galway in August [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ...


Points  :roll:

Make

Prizes :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi wallsendmag


> How do you book the two French hotels?


The second one you can book online the first needs an email in french (via google?).

Olivier (oliveblaye33) on the clanTT forum has been ringing the hotels to check that we have booked what we think we have [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

You can pm him via their forum.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Pete and Steve,

Pity you cant make this one. Get working on those points for Galway.

Dec


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

blackers said:


> Hi wallsendmag
> 
> 
> > How do you book the two French hotels?
> ...


I think i might have the french lass at work help me book the first. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Saturday night booked 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Friday night booked as well


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Heads up everyone going to the Dordogne

ClanTT have been in youch with me. Can you EMAIL me confirmation of how far you have got with the hotel bookings, including the number of rooms and the number of persons please?

Merlin will then check that the bookings that the hotels have made cross-checks correctly.

Dave


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Details of the ferry crossing

Thursday 18th September 
Brittany Ferries
From Portsmouth departs 2345hrs
to Caen arrives 0730hrs

Monday 22nd September
Brittany Ferries
From Cherbourg departs 1730hrs
to Portsmouth arrives 1915hrs

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TThriller said:


> Heads up everyone going to the Dordogne
> 
> Dave


I'll book the rooms at the weekend


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Just thought I would post a bit about what we are letting ourselves in for.

A bit from the Rough Guide to France about french roads



> Driving in France can be a real pleasure. The network of autoroutes is magnificent and often provides huge, sweeping views of countryside. Congestion, because of the size and shape of the country, is rarely a problem. This equally true of the older roads, or routes nationales (marked N6 or RN117, for example, on signs and maps), and the smaller routes departementales (marked with a D). Do not shun these latter: you can often travel for kilometres across country, seeing few other cars, on a road as broad and well maintained as a major road.
> If you have more time, the best way to avoid autoroutes is to use the Bison Fute (crafty buffalo!) alternative routes, often signed as itineraire bis, or just bis across the country.












As we have plenty of time between getting into Caen at 7.30am and reaching the hotel I thought we could go the scenic route via Le Mans collecting Brian en route..

Elsewhere in France...the Millau bridge








The pyrenees ....next year








Somewhere in the French Alps?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

For those of you planning on coming end of september, I'll be joining your annual event in July

Feel free to catch me at this time to help you organizing your trip

In the mean time, feel free to contact me if you need help


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Roadrunner,

Will be good to see you at EvenTT08.

Thank you for the offer of assistance.

We are looking for a place/hotel to stay on the Sunday night, needs to be about a third of the way (225km) from the Saturday hotel towards Caen.

Any suggestions would be appreciated [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

blackers said:


> Hi Roadrunner,
> 
> Will be good to see you at EvenTT08.
> 
> ...


We have a member who lives at Nouan Le Fuzelier in Sologne.
He is the owner of his hotel http://hotel-les-charmilles.com/

If you want to book a room with him feel free to raise TTOC or ClanTT :wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

MerlinClanTT said:


> Will be good to see you at EvenTT08.
> 
> We have a member who lives at Nouan Le Fuzelier in Sologne.
> He is the owner of his hotel http://hotel-les-charmilles.com/
> ...


I know that hotel!! :roll: :wink:

The fresh baked croissants and pain de chocolate are superb, best you'll ever find anywhere. Yes, a well recommended hotel.

But for our trip it's a bit too far east, located just south of Orleans.

Dave


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> For those of you planning on coming end of september, I'll be joining your annual event in July
> 
> Feel free to catch me at this time to help you organizing your trip
> 
> In the mean time, feel free to contact me if you need help


Yes, Yvan, we will meet up at Rockingham in July.

Are you taking your car on the track?

Dave


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> For those of you planning on coming end of september, I'll be joining your annual event in July
> 
> Feel free to catch me at this time to help you organizing your trip
> 
> In the mean time, feel free to contact me if you need help


I'm sure you'll be made very welcome. Hope we are able to meet up sometime during the day.

Brian


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And I just booked the hotels for Friday night, Vendredi 19 septembre

HÃ´tel Marjolaine 
Les Glamots 
16440 ROULLET 
Tel: 05 45 66 46 46

and Saturday night, Samedi 20 Septembre

Auberge du Peche Lune 
24620 Tursac 
Tel: 05 53 06 85 85
http://www.peche-lune.com/

summoning my best French :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> And I just booked the hotels for Friday night, Vendredi 19 septembre
> 
> HÃ´tel Marjolaine
> Les Glamots
> ...


My work colleague booked the Friday night for me ,she's from Paris :wink: . Anyone used the online form for the Saturday night and had a reply? Anyone any plans for the Sunday night?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And I just booked the hotels for Friday night, Vendredi 19 septembre
> ...


That's cheating 

No plans for Sunday night yet. It really depends what time the meet finishes


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've never been to France before


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I notice to have booked the hotels.
I don't know exactly when will finish the meet.
Usually many members finish around 16h00 on sunday, just after lunch.
We have to wait for the organisers :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I've never been to France before


There is a first for everything  :wink:



MerlinClanTT said:


> I notice to have booked the hotels.
> I don't know exactly when will finish the meet.
> Usually many members finish around 16h00 on sunday, just after lunch.
> We have to wait for the organisers :wink:


In that case, a quick sprint up to Saint MalÃ³ comes to mind


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

> Anyone used the online form for the Saturday night and had a reply? Anyone any plans for the Sunday night?


We've had a response re our six TT bookings



> Monsieur,
> 
> Nous vous confirmons ces rÃ©servations pour le 20 septembre.
> 
> ...


I would try emailing them direct:- [email protected]

Regarding the sunday night after the clanTT sunday activities we are planning to drive north and stay in a hotel around Niort and then catch the cherbourg ferry to portsmouth at 1730hrs on Monday the 22nd. 
But not finalising the hotel until clanTT post their sunday plans.
It would be great if you were able to join us on the cruise down on friday or back on the monday 

Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just had a confirmation email for the Saturday night 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We have booked into a complex in Normandy for the rest of the week ,we have a spare bed if anyone wants to stay on the Sunday night.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Well it's only 8 weeks away now guys and gals. I have been concentrating so much on the Galway TTour that I slightly lost track of this one. I know we have the Friday and Saturday sorted at Marjolaine and Peche-Lune but has anything happened about a Sunday night hotel?
As we're all booked on the Monday afternoon ferry, I guess we're going to need somewhere to sleep. The TT's not the most comfortable bed in the world. :lol: 
I know we're probably waiting on the ClanTT to say what they're doing for the Sunday, but the closer it gets, the less likely we are to find a hotel with 7 rooms available.

Cheers,

Sean.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Evening Sean,

You are right the clocks ticking

We need something half way between the saturday hotel and the ferries.

Brian & I were looking at places earlier this year but then got caught up with all the meets and so on and suddenly we need to get it booked 

I will do some route planning for the drive back and post some suggestions.

Cheers
James (blackers)
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hi Sean and James,

A timely reminder indeed. As James said we've done a bit of work on this but without a conclusion. I guess that I'm the awkward one in this as I've chosen a different ferry route and therefore need to get to Roscoff by 1400 on the Monday. That means that I have to head north west (ish) from Peche Lune while others will need to head in a more northerly direction.

James and I both favour a more provincial French hotel rather than the ubiquitous "it's the same wherever' big chain type hotel. I hope that a suitable location can be found that suits us all but if not, and since I am going to be the odd one out as far as ferries are concerned, it may be necessary that I declare UDI for the Sunday night hotel, in order not to compromise the majority of the group.

Brian


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I need to go fairly far north on Sunday as I'll be 'flying' from Boulogne on Monday


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Morning TTourists,

How about Saumur? Its near Angers.

4 hours 55 minutes from the Saturday night hotel
So if we leave the clanTT at say 1300hrs will be there 1830 ....in time for drinks and dinner

For the next day its 4hours 50 minutes from Roscoff (0830 start Brian?)
And 3 hours 55 minutes from Cherbourg so a 0930 start for the rest of us with a leisurely drive.

Danni...4 hours 44 minutes to Boulogne not sure if thats too far away?

The hotel I was thinking of is the Cristal hotel http://www.cristal-hotel.fr

Rooms from 38 euros up to 100 euros for suite with a view of the Loire
It has private parking and has rooms available for Dimanche 21 Septembre

To quote the rough guide


> One of the nicest hotels in town, with river or chateau views from most rooms and very friendly proprietors.




















Hotel is on the right in this picture, just to the left of the church.








Also has a good restaurant but there are plenty in the surrounding town.

Cheers
James (blackers)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi James,

I know Saumur well and the hotel is good too. It's a nice sort-of mid-point between TT-Clan finish and Boulogne.
I will contact my navigator to confirm


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

blackers said:


> .
> Morning TTourists,
> 
> How about Saumur? Its near Angers.
> ...


James,

Good on you James, it sounds ideal. Nice mid way point too on the drive back to the port. Count me in!

Dec


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

04DTT said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Sounds and looks good to me too! So are we going for a block booking like the other two or do we all need to book individually?

That's assuming everyone else is okay with the choice.

Sean.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Evening sean 

I'm happy to block book the rooms but will wait for a few more responses and will then send the hotel an email.

So Brian, Dave, Kevin and Wallsendmag are we good to go? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

blackers said:


> .
> Evening sean
> 
> I'm happy to block book the rooms but will wait for a few more responses and will then send the hotel an email.
> ...


We are staying in Normandy for the rest of the week so have already got somewhere booked.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Evening James,

Yes, good to go as far as I am concerned and thanks for doing the hotel research. [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] 
I think that the position is a pretty good compromise for everyone in the group and I've no problem with an early start.

I was going to ask if you were ok with doing a block booking since that would ensure we all got into the hotel but Sean beat me to it.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

blackers said:


> .
> 
> I'm happy to block book the rooms but will wait for a few more responses and will then send the hotel an email.
> 
> So Brian, Dave, Kevin and Wallsendmag are we good to go? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Personally I would have tried to get a bit further north, say Le Mans.

Nonetheless it looks good to me, and it'll be good to keep the crew together for another night. So yes, count me in please.

Well done once again James. And thanks!

Dave

(ps Things a bit hectic, so not been on TT-F since Rockingham. But have checked emails occasionally. So if anyone wants my attention, best to text or call)


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Evening TTourists,

Booking confirmed by Adeline at the Cristal Hotel


> Bonsoir,
> les réservations sont bien prises pour 7 chambres pour la nuit du 21 Septembre.
> Pour les garantir,j'aurais besoin que vous me communiquiez un numéro de Cb (les 16 chiffres+date expiration+les 3 derniers chiffres du cryptogramme)de façon à ce que tout soit confirmé au plus tôt.
> 
> ...


I have sent them my numero de CB so once I get written confirmation back I will email you the details, prices and so on.

Cheers
James (blackers)


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for booking this James.

It is great to go away for a few days and not have to worrry about booking anything :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Has anyone got Vagcom to fit a MkII so I can change the lights over?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Has anyone got Vagcom to fit a MkII so I can change the lights over?


No not me - you need CAN BUS capability. The Mk1 has a little lever on the headlights. That's progress for you :?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

04DTT said:


> Thanks for booking this James.
> 
> It is great to go away for a few days and not have to worrry about booking anything :lol: :lol: :lol:


You swimming there then Dec :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for booking this James.
> ...


Thought I might try it. How hard can it be :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

04DTT said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > 04DTT said:
> ...


About as hard as keeping to the speed limit in ................................. :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > 04DTT said:
> ...


At least it will be a whole lot cheaper :!:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Has anyone got Vagcom to fit a MkII so I can change the lights over?


I have.

I hadn't planned to take the laptop on this trip but if people need it, then I will. Since I'm taking a different ferry the first chance to do a change will not be until we all meet up somewhere near Le Mans. The last chance to reverse the lights setting will then be on the Sunday evening.

Brian


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

To be honest this could be the perfect excuse to buy one


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Can anyone send me some high res pictures of past ClanTT events for absoluTTe magazine "Upcoming Events" please? Send to [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

On its way


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Dani


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Booked our crossing (well underneathing through the tunnel) today all booked up now.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Booked our crossing (well underneathing through the tunnel) today all booked up now.


Thats great 

See you in 4 weeks. Really looking forward to this trip and it might even be sunny


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Just one question...............

who's in charge :?: :wink:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Just one question...............
> 
> who's in charge :?: :wink:


Squadron leader James of course :lol: :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

04DTT said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Just one question...............
> ...


Excellent, but what about Rear End Charlie (as Penny & David are not going  )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ps Vacom just arrived  obviously I will be taking it if anyone needs any help.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


You can take up that position Kev. You wont exactly be pushing on, seen as how you couldnt keep up in Galway :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Ps Vacom just arrived  obviously I will be taking it if anyone needs any help.


Ooh CAN BUS! Can we stroke it Andrew?
:wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Ps Vacom just arrived  obviously I will be taking it if anyone needs any help.
> ...


£5 a look :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> Just one question...............
> 
> who's in charge :?: :wink:


ERRRR ,,,, Olivier? Philippe? Franck? ,,,,, who knows :roll:


----------



## ttfanetcarott (Nov 4, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Just one question...............
> ...


C' is me and Oliveblaye which organize this event.  But Olivier and Philippe are present at the meeting :wink: 
When you know will arrive yourselves to France so that I can acceuillir you?

PS: For all held information and up to date being, n' do not hesitate has to consult the post meeting Charente/the Dordogne on the forum of clan TT


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

ttfanetcarott said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


We will be the ones with the graphics on our cars :lol: :lol:

PS: Tried to access clanTT forum, but couldnt, even though I registered! Can you shed any light on the subject


----------



## ttfanetcarott (Nov 4, 2007)

04DTT said:


> PS: Tried to access clanTT forum, but couldnt, even though I registered! Can you shed any light on the subject


The french TT club have a free access for two month it's maybe this :?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ttfanetcarott said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > PS: Tried to access clanTT forum, but couldnt, even though I registered! Can you shed any light on the subject
> ...


Maybe it is. I've just tried to access the forum and get a message saying that my 2 months free access has expired.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

04DTT said:


> We will be the ones with the graphics on our cars :lol: :lol:


Graphics? What graphics? :roll:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
*The graphics would look something like this but with a gallic theme.

Still keeping to a Monte-Carlo Rallye style, probably in french racing blue.

I should have some designs ready for saturday*


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
I've just had an update from Olivier

Dani are eggs okay? 

Cheers
James (blackers)



> Hi James and sorry to send you this PM today!
> I will send to you news about the french meeting which will end the sunday in the afternoon after the restaurant.
> Can you please tel me if the friend who is vegetarian eat eggs or no?
> Best regards
> ...


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

blackers said:


> .
> *The graphics would look something like this but with a gallic theme.
> 
> Still keeping to a Monte-Carlo Rallye style, probably in french racing blue.
> ...


James,

Not had an internet connection since Galway, so wasn't aware that you were doing some graphics. I had a go at some for the front and back. At least we were on the same page as far as rally style and Gallic blue.

Finally got my broadband sorted so here's what I have been messing with.


































My favourites are the last two with the blue border. The text of the main title is stronger and there is less repeated information. i.e not so many 2008s and Dordogne only appears once. I included the ClanTT logo as we are participating in their event.
These are only low resolution mockups and the board will probably squish them even more, so you'll have to click to get them full size.
Hadn't thought about door stickers at all yet. Hopefully you have gotten a little further than I have as time is really moving on now.

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

blackers said:


> .
> I've just had an update from Olivier
> 
> Dani are eggs okay?
> ...


Hi James,

you better ask my 'navigator' = John-H :? 
I know that he eats *hard* boiled eggs but his main-stay diet are vegetables, pulses (nuts/beans) pasta with a tomato based sauce and loads more vegetables with it. Oh and cheese, bread and beer :roll: 

John is on holiday with his daughter until Sunday. I'll ask him to let you know exactly what sort of food he likes but I think I may have covered most of it [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Just before someone points it out. I am aware that the tour is in both Charente and Dordogne, but that was a bit tricky to fit on the stickers. :wink: Anyone know if the tour has an official name :?:

One thought I did have for the door graphics was somthing like an outline of France with Charente and Dordogne marked and then the club graphics and tour text over the top of it.

Something like this but with all the logos and text aswell.










Later,
Sean.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Sean,

Good job on the rally plates. I really like the last one, but could I duggest one change and just put TT Owners club on the bottom of the plate a bit like the Galway one below










Cheers,

Dec


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I did that on one of the earlier ones when I was still trying to fit Charente and Dordogne on the sticker.

This was one of those earlier attempts. See if you prefer this.










Obviously I can lose the UK without too much trouble.

Cheers,

Sean.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

V6 SRS said:


> Obviously I can lose the UK without too much trouble.


We have a sat nav like that too


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Afternoon Sean,

You have been busy I like the look of the stickers . 

A few suggestions, keep no 4 but lose the bottom line completely.
You already have the two logos so that covers the TTOC plus clanTT, plus we are not all from the UK!

Dordogne & Charente is a bit of a mouthful what do you think of TTour de France?
You seem a bit of a whizz with this can you get the letters to get smaller and then bigger?
Comme ca









I think the side decal is v.good with dordogne and charente highlighted we could get Brian & Penny to cut the outline of France out 

Smaller side stickers seem popular how about four smaller stickers for the side, two on each side one could be the france sticker. The other perhaps a larger joint clanTT/TTOC sticker?

I hope you don't mind all the suggestions :roll:

Cheers
James [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

blackers said:


> we could get Brian & Penny to cut the outline of France out


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.

I have pm'd steffan, Président du Clan TT, asking if its okay to "borrow" their logo will let you know once he replies.

In the meantime a couple of images from the clanTT forum.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I too favour No 4. Suggestions from me would be to move the "Sept 2008" form either side of the two logos and place it as "September 2008" on the bottom line. This could then be fairly small font as required if you are able to do the curved lettering that James wants.

I like "TTour de France" as the main title and perhaps the right place for "Dordogne and Charente" would be on the side stickers combined with the France/region outlines.



phodge said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > we could get Brian & Penny to cut the outline of France out
> ...


And if you put the correct numbers in the areas that represent dordogne and charente, I'll paint them too!!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

If everyone else is happy with TTour de France then let's go with that.

I'll knock up a couple more based on the suggestions and see what everyone thinks.

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm new to this sticker lark how easy are they to stick on /remove ?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

graphics are looking good guys...well done sean!
vistaprint.com still doing the discounted (free!) offers on t-shirts and window stickers...


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm new to this sticker lark how easy are they to stick on /remove ?


Very easy. Just ask Kev and James as they did my door graphics in Galway. I did the front and rear ones but didn't want to risk making a mess of the side ones. As always there is a knack to it. In this case it is spraying the back with water mixed with a tiny bit of washing up liquid so you can get the position just right before squeezing out the water from behind.

Most of the guys on the Galway TTour had already got Alpine TTour graphics applied which in most cases didn't come off till after Rockingham. So no problems getting on or off and no long term effects.

Back to the graphics. I had a quick go at the curved text and it was as big a nightmare as I remember it in Photoshop. Took me 1/2 hour to make this mock up that I wouldn't put anywhere near my car as it looks dreadful.










On the other hand it took me 5 minutes to do this.










Personally I think the shape is enough of an allusion to the Monte-Carlo style plate. The font would just be a nicety. However if people really prefer that look, then I am willing to spend another hour or so trying to get photoshop to do it.

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Petesy

There is a passenger seat with your name on it :wink: :-*

Kev


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Evening Sean,

Version number two looks best. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

The getting smaller getting bigger sounded good in theory but you are right about it being better in one font size.

Thank you for your perserverance with photoshop [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new to this sticker lark how easy are they to stick on /remove ?
> ...


Sean,

No 2 looks great [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Well done.

Looking forward to seeing what the side ones look like

Dec


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

blackers said:


> Evening Sean,
> 
> Version number two looks best. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ...


Agreed. Only one small request. Is it possible to write the title as "TTour de France" so that the TT part of it stands out?

Or maybe TTOUR de FRANCE but using a slightly smaller font for the OUR of TTOUR, again so that the TT bit stands out.

Nit picking probably: good work Sean. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> Petesy
> 
> There is a passenger seat with your name on it :wink: :-*
> 
> Kev


heheheheheh :lol: 
your wantng a £20 contribution to petrol again eh?
as tempting as that sounds (you could pick me up at gatwick or east croydon - i did think about it momentarily!) there is zero chance...my old man celebrates his 60th on the 20th September so i can't miss his party and a night at the dogs.

good of you to offer though fella...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Number two looks good to me ,agree with the font size suggestion.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi to everyone. i got a tip off that there was activity on this thread.

Well done Sean for taking the initiative with the graphics.

I definitely prefer this version.










Dont worry about the "UK" angle: we didn't for the Alpine TTour. And it is the UK TTOC.

Dave


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

TThriller said:


> Hi to everyone. i got a tip off that there was activity on this thread.
> 
> Well done Sean for taking the initiative with the graphics.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I liked that one also, but as always on these tours, majority rules.

So.... I'll do a high resolution version of this;








in the two sizes for front and back.

I'll have a bit more of a think about the side ones also.

Job for tomorrow though I think. [smiley=zzz.gif]

Sean.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

TThriller said:


> Hi to everyone. i got a tip off that there was activity on this thread.
> 
> Well done Sean for taking the initiative with the graphics.
> 
> ...


I would prefer that it didnt have the UK on it and we just went with TTOC like the Galway Stickers. After all the TTOC website and marketing material only mentions TT owners club


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Smacks far too much of boys on cycles...

The ClanTT could do with more emphasis, it's too faded out


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Fairly obvious that design by comittee wasn't working so I have taken StevieMacs approach and taken the basic concept that you approved of and just done the design I like. Otherwise it was going to drag on for far too long. 

I have still given you choices, as the final design can be French or English.(Click for full size)
English








French








And if the clan have any problem with us using their logo, we have this as a backup again in French or English









Going to concentrate on doing something for the sides now.

Sean.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Shame :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, I'm staying out of any discussions as I'm not sure that I got any room for any 'graffiti' on my car :roll:

Apart from this, have our French friends been consulted on the use of stickers on THEIR international meeting? They may have their own ideas?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Well, I'm staying out of any discussions as I'm not sure that I got any room for any 'graffiti' on my car :roll:


Not even for a small one :wink:



A3DFU said:


> Apart from this, have our French friends been consulted on the use of stickers on THEIR international meeting? They may have their own ideas?


But its OUR tour down to meet them  :wink:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
evening ttourists,

just to reassure everyone re the stickers



> I have pm'd steffan, Président du Clan TT, asking if its okay to "borrow" their logo will let you know once he replies.


I have also posted the last but one version Sean did on the clanTT forum and asked their opinion.

Merlin's response was


> Je vote : 100% POUR


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

blackers said:


> .
> 
> I have also posted the last but one version Sean did on the clanTT forum and asked their opinion.
> 
> ...


Which in english means what exactly................................... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


It means the vote is pure :lol: :wink:


----------



## oliveblaye33 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi, members of TTOC!
We are working, on the Clan TT to make stickers for this event (Charente / Dordogne meeting) and every car will receive on saturday 2 stickers! But if you want to use your own stickers, no problem!


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
E*vening Olivier 

Perhaps we could do both?

It would be good to have something on the TTs on the way down to you. *


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Hi Sean 

The clanTT stickers (which we will get on the Saturday) are for the side of the vehicle so we could still go for our front and back ones.

I will post one once they have finalised the design

I don't mind which of the three you/we choose they all look good [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

blackers said:


> .The clanTT stickers (which we will get on the Saturday) are for the side of the vehicle so we could still go for our front and back ones.
> 
> [/size]


In that case can I suggest this one for the front and back. It uses English for the dates (the ClanTT ones will be in French) and it does not feature the ClanTT logo. And it has that lovely outline of France that I can get my scissors to. :roll:

Hence we would have "our" stickers for the journey down through France and then collect the ClanTT ones at their event. The TTOC and ClanTT would then be amalgamated, not on one sticker, but on separates stickers on our cars. 

Vive Le Stickage!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

VicTT said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > .The clanTT stickers (which we will get on the Saturday) are for the side of the vehicle so we could still go for our front and back ones.
> ...


Good suggestion! Lets go with this one. Besides, I'm intrigued by how you will apply the stickers this time :!:

This time 3 weeks we will be on the road in France somewhere!

viva le France :!:

Regards,

Dec


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

VicTT said:


> In that case can I suggest this one for the front and back. It uses English for the dates (the ClanTT ones will be in French) and it does not feature the ClanTT logo. And it has that lovely outline of France that I can get my scissors to. :roll:
> 
> Hence we would have "our" stickers for the journey down through France and then collect the ClanTT ones at their event. The TTOC and ClanTT would then be amalgamated, not on one sticker, but on separates stickers on our cars.
> 
> Vive Le Stickage!


Yeah,way ahead of you there Brian. As soon as James said we didn't need side stickers, I went back to tweak the front and back ones.
So this is what I propose as our sticker for the tour.(Click for full size)









The usual small for the back and slightly bigger for the front. Just need to find somewhere to get it made now.

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

That looks perfect Sean. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I think James has an idea about where to get them made.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Having just checked with Tom we would appear to have a long drive on the Sunday  So we will have to leave after breakfast.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Having just checked with Tom we would appear to have a long drive on the Sunday  So we will have to leave after breakfast.


Are you saying Sunday or Monday?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sunday morning.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

For those who are going, I am in the dordogne now, and today and all this week it has been around 30-35C. Pack your bikinis chaps.

John


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Trust me when I say you don't ever want to see me in a bikini. [smiley=sick2.gif]

Nice to hear the weathers good though.

Sean.


----------



## oliveblaye33 (Aug 27, 2008)

blackers said:


> .
> E*vening Olivier
> 
> Perhaps we could do both?
> ...


James, you can do what you want, there is no problem, we are (Clan TT) making stickers for both doors of each TT, and the stickers you want to use on the front and back are very nice! 
Let's go!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

VicTT said:


> That looks perfect Sean. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> I think James has an idea about where to get them made.


If that's the case then my work here is done and I can go back to the day job and earn the money to pay for all these trips. :lol:

Sean.


----------



## oliveblaye33 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello, guys!
We are going to use this sticker during our meting Charente/ Dordogne, one sticker on each door (16,5" X 11,7")










Every member participating will receive on saturday morning! 

See you soon!
Best regards
Oliveblaye33


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bientot 8)


----------



## oliveblaye33 (Aug 27, 2008)

Update:
The final (and official) sticker of the year: (    )









Waiting for you!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I am really looking forward to the weekend


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> I am really looking forward to the weekend


You're not the only one what time ferry did you book in the end?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

oliveblaye33 said:


> Update:
> The final (and official) sticker of the year: (    )
> Waiting for you!


I like the stickers, should look good on my black car. Strange though that the word "meeting" is in English; or is this a word adopted into French like Le Camping?

I'll bring a spray bottle with the dash of washing up liquid and a squeegee or cloths for sticker fitting.

For those in MkIIs I'll also be taking the full size spare wheel; just in case.

In exactly two weeks we'll be loaded onto our ferries and setting sail for France. 

Brian


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

VicTT said:


> In exactly two weeks we'll be loaded onto our ferries and setting sail for France.  Brian


We'll be in the hotel in Calais


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> > In exactly two weeks we'll be loaded onto our ferries and setting sail for France.  Brian
> ...


At the Churchill in Dover ,,,,,
[note to self: ring insurance for green card]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

VicTT said:


> oliveblaye33 said:
> 
> 
> > Update:
> ...


Thats great Brian. Be good to see a professional at work :!:

Are you bringing the scissors :lol: :lol:

Dec


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


It means the vote is pure :lol: :wink:[/quote]

Correct Dani 

In two weeks our meeting will be on the road 8) 
So, I and some friends from ClanTT (specially Roadrunner) will be very happy to meet you as soon as possible in France. we can all do together the road to the hotel Marjolaine.
I don't know exactly where we are able to meet you.
I was thinking about Le Mans; because I live in Chartres and Roadrunner live in Nantes. Le Mans is at the middle of these two cities :wink:

Bye, see you soon.
Olivier


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

VicTT said:


> oliveblaye33 said:
> 
> 
> > Update:
> ...


Not so strange for "meeting" it's like "C'est la vie" for you or "week-end" for us :mrgreen:

And now we had adopted "phodge's expression" Go Go Go ............. :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

MerlinClanTT said:


> And now we had adopted "phodge's expression" Go Go Go ............. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Hi Olivier (MerlinClanTT) 

We will be meeting at the Musee Automobile de la Sarthe on Friday 19th September.
http://www.museeauto24h.sarthe.com/

The Caen Crew arrive in port at 0730 so we are aiming for a leisurely drive and will be at the Musee for 1100

The Roscoff Crew arrive in port at 0800 and after a quick dash will be at the Musee for 1200 noon.

It would be excellent if you can meet us at Le Mans 

And then travel from there together onto the first hotel [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What time do you plan to leave Le Mans?

We should be inBoulogne at 9am, meeting up with Andy (wallsendmag) and Val somewhere on the way down :roll:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Morning Dani,

If you leave Boulogne at 9am then I make your eta at Le Mans (via google) 12.51pm.

Google quotes 3hrs 20 minutes from Le Mans to the hotel so if we leave Le Mans at *1.30pm* we will be there for 5ish.

The rendevous at Le Mans is a car museum so I am sure we will find something to look at 

What do you think Dani?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

blackers said:


> .
> Morning Dani,
> 
> If you leave Boulogne at 9am then I make your eta at Le Mans (via google) 12.51pm.
> ...


That looks good for us, as long as we find Dani in Boulogne


----------



## oliveblaye33 (Aug 27, 2008)

Annual meeting of Clan TT 2008:
Our trip on Saturday, 20th September
http://maps.google.fr/maps?f=d&sadd...5,0.675659&sspn=0.603189,1.455688&ie=UTF8&z=9


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


When you talk about the museum at Le Mans you speak about this one ? http://www.museeauto24h.sarthe.com/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Hi Andrew,

I'm sure we'll be able to redez-vous near Boulogne. I'll start thinking about it next weekend  8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

blackers said:


> .
> Morning Dani,
> 
> If you leave Boulogne at 9am then I make your eta at Le Mans (via google) 12.51pm.
> ...


There must be a coffee shop in/at the museum? As it is around lunch time that's perhaps the best bet for meeting?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

MerlinClanTT said:


> When you talk about the museum at Le Mans you speak about this one ? http://www.museeauto24h.sarthe.com/


Yes Olivier, that's the one.

Brian


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

Ok,

It may be that we have many members of clanTT to join you.
I can find a restaurant not too far from Le Mans to take a break.

What do you think ? 
I will give you soon one or two restaurant near the legendary circuit  ...if you're agree of course.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

oliveblaye33 said:


> Annual meeting of Clan TT 2008:
> Our trip on Saturday, 20th September
> http://maps.google.fr/maps?f=d&sadd...5,0.675659&sspn=0.603189,1.455688&ie=UTF8&z=9


Excellent! Now we know where we are going. 

If anyone wants the Lat & Long of each of the points on the Saturday route, they are:

A = 45.599447 / 0.069878

B = 45.584997 / 0.576334

C = 45.569834 / 0.559262

D = 45.451591 / 0.453057

E = 45.364290 / 0.647150

F = 45.347660 / 0.648830

G = 45.321690 / 0.586780

H = 45.291734 / 0.750338

I = 45.223390 / 0.863610

J = 45.213380 / 0.831270

K = 45.189036 / 0.765049

L = 45.147640 / 0.794930

M = 45.061600 / 0.864220

N = 44.974390 / 1.041430


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

blackers said:


> .
> Hi Olivier (MerlinClanTT)
> 
> We will be meeting at the Musee Automobile de la Sarthe on Friday 19th September.
> ...


James,

Sounds like a plan.

Really looking forward to this trip!

Dec


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

I find a nice restaurant very close to Le Mans in a small city Champagné.
The Restaurant : http://www.lecochondor.fr/acces.html

You have just to tell me if you're agree (and how many people you are) and I'll be able to do a reservation.

I'll contact the restaurant tomorrow.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MerlinClanTT said:


> I find a nice restaurant very close to Le Mans in a small city Champagné.
> The Restaurant : http://www.lecochondor.fr/acces.html
> 
> You have just to tell me if you're agree (and how many people you are) and I'll be able to do a reservation.
> ...


Sounds good to me


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Restaurant sounds very good [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

So lets meet at Le Cochon d'Or instead of the Musee Auto 24 hr.

There should be 8 of us but we'll all be arriving at different times

This google map shows most of the places we need.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?f=q&...47.241949,0.582275&spn=5.385486,14.282227&z=7


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

MerlinClanTT said:


> I find a nice restaurant very close to Le Mans in a small city Champagné.
> The Restaurant : http://www.lecochondor.fr/acces.html
> 
> You have just to tell me if you're agree (and how many people you are) and I'll be able to do a reservation.
> ...


Sounds good to me.

Dec


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

MerlinClanTT said:


> I find a nice restaurant very close to Le Mans in a small city Champagné.
> The Restaurant : http://www.lecochondor.fr/acces.html
> 
> You have just to tell me if you're agree (and how many people you are) and I'll be able to do a reservation.
> ...


Sounds good to me.

Dec


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

blackers said:



> .
> Restaurant sounds very good [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> So lets meet at Le Cochon d'Or instead of the Musee Auto 24 hr.
> ...


The alternative meeting place is ok with me. Google says 4 hours from Roscoff + unloading time + 1 stop en route. So I should be there between 1300 and 1330.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

blackers said:


> .
> Restaurant sounds very good [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> So lets meet at Le Cochon d'Or instead of the Musee Auto 24 hr.
> ...


Blimey, is everything we have planned linked to eating :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks ok to me but I have a suspicion that Danni will be leading :wink:


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

Thank you for your confidence
I can therefore confirm the restaurant : Le Cochon d'Or as a rendezvous Friday noon to meet and eat.
I contacted the owner to book several tables for 25/30 pax.
There is a parking for our TT.
The owner will send me by e-mail soon the choice for the "Menu Affaire" (less than 20 euros). It will be easier for each of us and for the cook to know in advance our choices...but it's not oblige...we can choose on the spot [smiley=book2.gif] :mrgreen: 
We could fix the arrival time as 12:00 (It may I'll be there between 11h30 and 12h00)
Do you agree with this ?

I'm not sure but I have understood (I don't know exactly who) would arrive later (around 13h30  ) ... it could be problematic for the restaurant...and to resume our journey to the south and catch antoher member on hightway (Philippe).


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MerlinClanTT said:


> Thank you for your confidence
> I can therefore confirm the restaurant : Le Cochon d'Or as a rendezvous Friday noon to meet and eat.
> I contacted the owner to book several tables for 25/30 pax.
> There is a parking for our TT.
> ...


Hi Olivier,

thanks for organizing but I don't think I can be there before 13:00h :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

OK serious question time , just been to Halfords and they don't do the spare bulb kit for a MkII . Anyone got one and where did you get it?


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> OK serious question time , just been to Halfords and they don't do the spare bulb kit for a MkII . Anyone got one and where did you get it?


I purchased one of each bulb in Halfords. The only one I dont have is the side indicator strip.

Dec


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Seems to be the way to go ,thanks


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

> Hi Olivier,
> 
> thanks for organizing but I don't think I can be there before 13:00h :?


Good evening Dani,

OK.
I can't be sure exactly at what time we'll leave the restaurant.
Anyway, I can easily imagine we'll stay there until 13h30 and maybe 14h00.
If you can call or send a sms to another member of TTOC around half an hour before than you arrive at Le Mans.
In any case, I'll try to find a solution, it could be possible than someone wait for you and do not make the cruise alone.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MerlinClanTT said:


> > Hi Olivier,
> >
> > thanks for organizing but I don't think I can be there before 13:00h :?
> 
> ...


Thanks Olivier


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I am coming via Roscoff and expect to be at the restaurant between 1300 and 1330. In order not to delay things I will not take lunch in the restaurant, so I will be ready to continue the cruise as soon as you have all eaten.

I'll make some other arrangement for my lunch, and I'll keep in touch with another member of TTOC on the way.

Brian


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

B****r theres been a fire in the tunnel, anyone got sea sickness pills


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

MerlinClanTT said:


> Thank you for your confidence
> I can therefore confirm the restaurant : Le Cochon d'Or as a rendezvous Friday noon to meet and eat.
> I contacted the owner to book several tables for 25/30 pax.
> There is a parking for our TT.
> ...


Sounds excellent. See you in 8 days


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> B****r theres been a fire in the tunnel, anyone got sea sickness pills


How about the fast cat? Check Speedferries here
http://www.speedferries.com/


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Will wait for a bit to see whats happening


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> B****r theres been a fire in the tunnel, anyone got sea sickness pills


Looks like it will be open tomorrow. 

Only a week to go now. Got my tour apparel sorted. Thanks Dec. :wink:

Should be sporting this at some point during the weekend.









See some people in Portsmouth on Thursday and the rest at Le Cochon D'or or Hotel Marjolaine on Friday.

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > B****r theres been a fire in the tunnel, anyone got sea sickness pills
> ...


No bother Sean. It came out quite well.

See 50% of you in Portsmouth on Thursday and the balance on Friday at Le Mans :!:

Dec


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

Hi everybody,

As I have told you it's possible to choose our dishes for friday's lunch (TGI Friday :lol: )

You can choose on this menu but it's not oblige, each of us shall be able to choose directly in the restaurant :

Make your choices :

I hope my translation is not too bad


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Guy's

You will recall that I circulated by email a list of our contact mobile phone numbers.

1) have you all loaded them into your phones yet? :wink: 

2) have any of you changed your mobile number since then? :!: If you have please PM me so I can get an update out!

See you all soon.

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I haven't got the list


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TThriller said:


> Hi Guy's
> 
> You will recall that I circulated by email a list of our contact mobile phone numbers.
> 
> ...


Will check my PMs :roll:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

TThriller said:


> Hi Guy's
> 
> You will recall that I circulated by email a list of our contact mobile phone numbers.
> 
> ...


Still got the Alpine TTour members numbers in my phone. Will do the rest tonight.
My details haven't changed but James has a new registration plate and some of the passenger details have changed.



wallsendmag said:


> I haven't got the list


Andrew, looking at Daves email, it was sent on 5th July to your Hotmail account.

Not long now people.
Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok I was looking for a PM


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I am going to be weird now: I don't have any PM or e-mail containing telephone numbers. I've just checked and double-checked. :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> I am going to be weird now: I don't have any PM or e-mail containing telephone numbers. I've just checked and double-checked. :?


Just forwarding it to you now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to be weird now: I don't have any PM or e-mail containing telephone numbers. I've just checked and double-checked. :?
> ...


Thanks Andrew, I got it


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

MerlinClanTT said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> As I have told you it's possible to choose our dishes for friday's lunch (TGI Friday :lol: )
> 
> ...


If you want to choose I'll contact the restaurant on wednesday. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It depends if its tunnel or ferry as to me eating or not on Friday .


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Hi MerlinClanTT 

Our three choices [smiley=chef.gif] are:-
Karen B + E + sorbet
Adrian C + F + ice cream
James C + F + brulee

Of the TTOC coming only the following will probably be there in time for lunch.
TThriller (Dave & GIll)
kevTTotty (Kev)
04DTT (Dec)
V6 SRS (Sean)

VicTT (Brian) should be there for 1300 and I think wallsendmag (Andrew & Valerie) and A3DFU (Dani & John H) will arrive about that time as well.

Once they all arrive we will then set off for the next rendevous (meet more clanTT members?) and then the hotel [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

MerlinClanTT said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> As I have told you it's possible to choose our dishes for friday's lunch (TGI Friday :lol: )
> 
> ...


Hi Olivier,

My choice would be C + F.

See you on Friday,
Sean.


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Olivier,

Dave and I will not be requiring lunch. Thank You 

Will see you very soon now.

Gill


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As I am not sure if John and I will be there in time, I won't commit but order when we arrive 

See you all on Friday


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> As I am not sure if John and I will be there in time, I won't commit but order when we arrive
> 
> See you all on Friday


Don't ask us I'm just following Danni :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Some more sat nav co-ordinates:

Hotel Marjolaine: 
N 45.580138 E0.044437

Auberge du Peche Lune from the post code 
N 44.968630 E 1.044400

Auberge du Peche Lune from Olivier's route map
N 44.974390 E 1.041430

Cristal Hotel
N 47.259697 W 0.075010

All issued with the standard disclaimer. Be good if someone can check them!!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

VicTT said:


> Hotel Marjolaine:
> N 45.580138 E0.044437


That one looks good to me.



VicTT said:


> Auberge du Peche Lune from the post code
> N 44.968630 E 1.044400


That looks like the church in the centre of the village.



VicTT said:


> Auberge du Peche Lune from Olivier's route map
> N 44.974390 E 1.041430


That's more like it. Spot on!



VicTT said:


> Cristal Hotel
> N 47.259697 W 0.075010


That's probably the back entrance. Riverside is more like N 47.260303 W0.074868

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Quick question.

What time are the Portsmouth-Caen travellers aiming to arrive at Portsmouth?

Might try and co-ordinate if at all possible.

Sean.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
The Normandie gets in from Caen at 2215 hours, according to the Brittany timetable.

We should be able to board from 1 hour before departure (2245 hours) and need to check in no later than 2300 hours.

We are aiming to get there for around 2100 hours and eat somewhere locally, although there are two good restaurants on the boat but eating at gone 2300 hours is a bit late!

Declan has an easy run and so will probably be there earlier than that?

We will have the two way radio set to channel five and mobiles on so hopefully we will meet up with you Sean in the port somewhere


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

MerlinClanTT said:


>


Hi Oliver,

My choices are C & F and the creme brulee

See you Friday,

Dec


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> Quick question.
> 
> What time are the Portsmouth-Caen travellers aiming to arrive at Portsmouth?
> 
> ...


All going well my fast my Stena Express docks in Fishguard at 10.00. Allowing for disembarkation and delays, should be on the road for 11.00. It is a 4 and a half hour drive from Fishguard to Portsmouth, so allowing for rest stops etc, should be in Portsmouth for 4.30/5.00. Plan B involves the Superferry and this lands at 12.30 so allowing for everything should be in Portsmouth for 7.00/7.30.

Dec


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Excellent choices there Declan.

I am looking forward to the braised pig in particular as its their speciality


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

blackers said:


> .
> Excellent choices there Declan.
> 
> I am looking forward to the braised pig in particular as its their speciality


Me too :!:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

MerlinClanTT said:


>


Hi Oliver,

I'll take A & F please

Many thanks for organising this

Kev


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

blackers said:


> .
> The Normandie gets in from Caen at 2215 hours, according to the Brittany timetable.
> 
> We should be able to board from 1 hour before departure (2245 hours) and need to check in no later than 2300 hours.
> ...


Probably way too early for me! Any case - what time are you planning to pick up the M3 Blackers???


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My holidays have just started [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> Quick question.
> 
> What time are the Portsmouth-Caen travellers aiming to arrive at Portsmouth?
> 
> ...


We're planning to arrive on the dock at Portsmouth just in time to board


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> Many thanks for organising this
> 
> Kev


You're welcome 8)

We are so happy to host you in France for the 10th anniversary of Audi TT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]

See you in 60 hours [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

MerlinClanTT said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Many thanks for organising this
> ...


And I am so looking forward to attending


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
moi aussi 

vous voir le jeudi :wink:


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

blackers said:


> .
> moi aussi
> 
> vous voir le jeudi :wink:


[smiley=stop.gif]For my part I would say see you on Friday (Pour ma part j'aurais dis vendredi) :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MerlinClanTT said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Many thanks for organising this
> ...


5 years since some ClanTT-ers came to Györ/Hungary :roll:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

It's took an bit of finding, but Ithis looks like the location of our first rendezvous point:

Le Cochon D'Or‎ 
RD 323, 49 route de Paris - 72470 Champagné

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en ... 12&iwloc=A

http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/viamicheli ... &x=44&y=10

At least the two maps agree!

But I can't seem to be able to extract the Lat Long coords from either. Anyone else do better?


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I think those two maps have just given you the centre of the postcode rather than the location.

Looking on the restaurants website and the fact that the address is given as RD323, 49 Route de Paris, I think it is South West of champagne and south of Villiers.

Probably more like N 48.0145 E 0.3232. Somewhere in that little part of the town anyway.

This is it on google maps.
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...48.014609,0.323303&spn=0.005074,0.009495&z=17

Cheers,
Sean.

If I edit this post enough times, I'm bound to get it right eventually. :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Probably way too early for me! Any case - what time are you planning to pick up the M3 Blackers???


I take it you mean the motorway? 

A rough guess Kev would be about 7.46pm, I will ring you when we set off from home


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Sean

Your logic seems sound and compelling, but it's not often that the Google business finder is wrong;

Take a look at:

http://www.kelrestaurant.com/restaurant ... _d_or.html

And if you zoom in close on my google map page above you will see the road as Rue de L'abbe Paris.

If only restaurant owners would put the satnav coords on their website like Claus!

I've texted Merlin to ask him to resolve this!

Dave


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

have a great time everyone
enjoy yourselves!

looking forward to the pics...


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Petesy said:


> have a great time everyone
> enjoy yourselves!
> 
> looking forward to the pics...


Thx Pete - just enough time for you to make it............... :-* :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Have a good trip, all.
See you at the Cochon d'Or tomorrow


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

TThriller said:


> Sean
> 
> Your logic seems sound and compelling, but it's not often that the Google business finder is wrong;
> 
> ...


I've only read my sms this morning.
after contacting the restaurant.
To get the "Cochon d'Or" :
Just after they entered the A28 (autoroute).
Take the first exit "24 hours of Le Mans, Connerré."
From the exit you should see a sign indicating the restaurant with a small pig drawn.
At the first roundabout (always after the exit of the autoroute) take the second exit to Chartres (Paris).
The restaurant is located 150 metres after on this road.

I hope you'll well received this information.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

MerlinClanTT said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > Sean
> ...


Message received and understood Olivier - see you tomorrow!

Kev


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Just got back about 25 minutes ago. Total mileage on the trip was 1320 miles, so knocking off the 320 for me to get to Portsmouth and back we did almost exactly 1000 miles on French soil. 8)

A big thankyou to our French hosts for one of the best organised cruise/meets I have ever been to. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

The scenery, weather, roads and cuisine were fantastic. The choice of venues for the cruise stops, meals and hotels were also great.

Also thanks to James for leading us pre and post TTour. The Pegasus Bridge was a great start to the TTour, especially arranging for them to raise it while we were there. :wink: :lol: 
Plus a whole 15 minutes to spare at Cherbourg at the end of the TTour. 

EDIT: Moved pictures to main photo thread http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=123937

See all you guys and gals again real soon I hope.
Off to bed now. Hmm, I just fancy a Duck omlette for breakfast. :wink: :lol:  
Sean.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I just want to say a *MEGA THANK YOU* to Francois, Olivier, Steffan and everyone else who has made this event what it was!!
It was nice to see "old French faces" again and meet new ones too. And can some of the French guys please keep the "enfant terrible" = Marc under control :wink: :roll:

As Sean said the scenery, company and food was brilliant. I wouldn't mind a bit more Fois Gras; it was delicious 

I enjoyed each and every minute of this long weekend and I was very intrigued by the haunted house (Cristal Hotel in Saumur). Well done James for sorting this 8)

I just wonder, are shops/restaurants usually closed on Mondays? This would be news to me? On the trip back it was impossible to find a place that would serve luch bar the motorway cafes.

Well what else can I say apart from: I am already looking foreward to the next ClanTT meet


----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Daniela, Dave, James, Brian, Sean, Kevin, Declan, Andraw and your passengers for your coming in France, in Dordogne for ClanTT annual meeting.
I hope you enjoy your stay. In any case it was a great pleasure to welcome you.

We were lucky thanks to the sunny weekend with also beautiful roads and gourmet meals ("Foie gras", "confit de canard". "salade de gésiers", "gateau aux noix" ....) 

I hope to see you next year ... perhaps in the Pyrénées Tour !! 

After that, I post some of my picures in the special thread.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice to meet you all too Steffan. When's the next event?


----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)

John-H said:


> Nice to meet you all too Steffan. When's the next event?


Probably Corsica Island 8)


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow, what a fantastic and unforgettable trip to the Dordogne.  

Very well done to all of Clann TT, for organising such a wonderful weekend. The hospitality was second to none!! It was lovely to meet you all again, especially Olivier (Merlin) and Steffan.

The food and wine, as last time, was delicious.  

Already looking forward to the next Clan TT event, if it is anything like this one, it will be great!! 

*WELL DONE CLAN TT!!*

Gill


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Well, its another big thank you from me to Olivier, Steffan, Francois and all the others for such a great event.

As Sean said: 


V6 SRS said:


> The scenery, weather, roads and cuisine were fantastic. The choice of venues for the cruise stops, meals and hotels were also great. Sean.


I enjoyed it all and especially noticed the general reaction from the French 'public' on seeing a convoy of 30 TTs cruising through their town or village: big smiles, waving, taking photographs etc etc. A number a drivers also let us out onto larger roads so that the convoy could stay together. How considerate and polite.

I hope to be able to attend another such event.

Brian


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

VicTT said:


> Well, its another big thank you from me to Olivier, Steffan, Francois and all the others for such a great event.
> 
> As Sean said:
> 
> ...


Yes, I did notice people taking photographs, waving and even someone with a smile and a video camera! It was an excellent experience but I need to catch up with some sleep still :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

steffan said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to meet you all too Steffan. When's the next event?
> ...


If that happens, *I am definitely there*, Steffan


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think we took a wrong turning somewhere Rouen I think cos we've only just arrived home.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Took the graphics of the car today. First time the car has been graphic free in months and it looks naked without graphics on it :!:

So whats next :?:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

04DTT said:


> Took the graphics of the car today. First time the car has been graphic free in months and it looks naked without graphics on it :!:


Took the door stickers off today. Couldn't bring myself to remove the front and rear ones yet.



04DTT said:


> So whats next :?:


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

2250 miles in total ,not bad in 9 days  Can't takes the stickers off yet , far too many heads turning :roll:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Stickers still on.

Not sure if we're going to the Audi Driver event on the 11th October.

Will keep them on for that....if we go 

No future events planned apart from that.

Roll on May in the Pyrenees


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

blackers said:


> .
> Stickers still on.
> 
> Not sure if we're going to the Audi Driver event on the 11th October.
> ...


Cum-on; you know you want to  :-*


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

Hi everybody, 
First I want to thank everyone members of TTOC for coming to our annual event in France (Daniela, Dave, James, Brian, Sean, Kevin, Declan, Andraw and your passengers...I hope nobody's forget  )
It has been a very great pleasure to see "old British faces" again and meet new ones too.

It will be with a gret pleasure to host you next time for our annual event or for another meeting (Pyrénées, Corse or another fantastic place for cruising).

I'm so happy you enjoyed meat, hotel and cruising on French road.
We had a great sunny weather during this week-end.

I can see some very nice pictures you've done.
For my part I've only come back at home yesterday and I'veonly removed your stickers...it was very nice and many french people was looking for it and ask me some informations  (thanks for you to give us these nice stickers).
Like you I extended my trip in the south-west of France (Dune du Pylat, Cap-Ferret, Bordeaux and fantastic placefor wine : Chateaux Lafitte, Sauternes, Saint-Emilion, etc..., Oléron Island, Rochefort (to see the http://www.hermione.com/ and La Rochelle).

I have to check my pictures (1400 clics in one week) I've made during my trip (2400 kms) [smiley=dude.gif] 
@Dave : thanks for trying your lense :wink: 
@Dani, John H, Kevin: very happy to see you again

I'll hope to see you soon and we'll have to organise ClanTT for coming of our next meeting in your country. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like you had some fun, Olivier 

Will there be a ClanTT DVD of the trip as there was in previous years?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

MerlinClanTT said:


> Hi everybody,
> First I want to thank everyone members of TTOC for coming to our annual event in France


You are very welcome Olivier.



MerlinClanTT said:


> It will be with a great pleasure to host you next time for our annual event or for another meeting (Pyrénées, Corse or another fantastic place for cruising).


Hopefully you will be able to join us in May/June next year on the trip to the Pyrenees that I am planning to organise.



MerlinClanTT said:


> I'm so happy you enjoyed meet, hotel and cruising on French road.
> We had a great sunny weather during this week-end.


Yes, we sure did!  The waether held off until Tuesday morning, so our solo drive up to Normandy on the "D" roads was a rather lovely end to the event.



MerlinClanTT said:


> I can see some very nice pictures you've done. <snip>
> Like you I extended my trip in the south-west of France (Dune du Pylat, Cap-Ferret, Bordeaux and fantastic placefor wine : Chateaux Lafitte, Sauternes, Saint-Emilion, etc..., Oléron Island, Rochefort (to see the http://www.hermione.com/ and La Rochelle).


Only my UK car extended the tour. Spend the Tuesday doing a reconnisance of the Normandy Beaches area with the view to orgainising a tour there next year. 6th June 2008 will be the 65th annerversary, so it will be well worth timing the trip to suit. However, that may mean back-ending it with the Pyrenees trip.

Look out for my separate thread with the Normandy photos



MerlinClanTT said:


> Hi everybody,
> @Dave : thanks for trying your lense :wink:


 You are very welcome my friend, thank you for the swap.



MerlinClanTT said:


> I'll hope to see you soon and we'll have to organise ClanTT for coming of our next meeting in your country.


Too rite Olivier, too right!
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TThriller said:


> Only my UK car extended the tour. Spend the Tuesday doing a reconnisance of the Normandy Beaches area with the view to orgainising a tour there next year. 6th June 2008 will be the 65th annerversary, so it will be well worth timing the trip to suit. However, that may mean back-ending it with the Pyrenees trip.
> 
> Look out for my separate thread with the Normandy photos
> 
> Dave


We were in Normandy until last Friday :roll:


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

> MerlinClanTT said:
> 
> 
> > I can see some very nice pictures you've done. <snip>
> ...


You must speak about 6 th june 2009 :wink: 
I'm sure it will be a great trip [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
I can help you personally for Normandy because it's a wellknown region for me.
For Pyrénées you can ask me directly and I'll contact few members who live in the south-west of France.



> MerlinClanTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody,
> ...


What mean the swap ???



> MerlinClanTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'll hope to see you soon and we'll have to organise ClanTT for coming of our next meeting in your country.
> ...


[/quote]
It's a pleasure for me.
Anyway, we'll keep in touch. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

MerlinClanTT said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > Only my UK car extended the tour. Spend the Tuesday doing a reconnisance of the Normandy Beaches area with the view to orgainising a tour there next year. 6th June 2008 will be the 65th annerversary, so it will be well worth timing the trip to suit. However, that may mean back-ending it with the Pyrenees trip.
> ...


You lent me your ultra-wide angle zoom lens while you borrowed my telephone zoom lens. And I nearly got away with keeping your lovely lens  :wink:

We'll definitely keep in touch. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

